# Thyroid Eye Problems



## Roger (Sep 20, 2010)

I have been looking at having an upper and lower blepharoplasty and have talked to several plastic surgeons. 2 of them mentioned that I appeared to have a thyroid problem as I have the symptoms from the appearance of my eyes. The last doctor who is a ophthalmologist who also performs ophthalmic plastic and reconstructive surgery recommended that I get a t3, t4 and a tsh. I went to primary care physician and had some blood work done.

I received the results Friday and they were normal. I do not know the numbers yet but will find out this week.

The ophthalmologist also took some measurements which he mentioned some numbers. He said something like I was 21 and the limit was 22. There is much more for me to find out but he mentioned that thyroid eye disease doesn't require a positive test on the blood work. He mentioned that he would recommend radiation treatment for my eyes. He did bring in another ophthalmologist and he took a look at my eyes and had me follow his finger and he also agreed with my doctor.

I can post some close up pictures of my eyes if that might help anybody. I am at a loss what to do..

Any help would be appreciated..


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Roger said:


> I have been looking at having an upper and lower blepharoplasty and have talked to several plastic surgeons. 2 of them mentioned that I appeared to have a thyroid problem as I have the symptoms from the appearance of my eyes. The last doctor who is a ophthalmologist who also performs ophthalmic plastic and reconstructive surgery recommended that I get a t3, t4 and a tsh. I went to primary care physician and had some blood work done.
> 
> I received the results Friday and they were normal. I do not know the numbers yet but will find out this week.
> 
> ...


You are smart to have seen an opthalmologist and this one knows his stuff.

I am recommending these tests. The TSI is especially important as you should have none. If you do, you are in hyperland.

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/unders...s/thyroid.html

When and if you get copies of your labs, we will appreciate seeing the results and the ranges.

Here is info on TSI

http://www.hopkinsmedicine.org/endocrine/graves/TopicAnswer.asp?QuestionID=22

Results and Values
What do the test results mean?
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism.

http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

And if I may comment; hold off on the surgery until you get to the bottom of this.


----------



## Roger (Sep 20, 2010)

Thank you so much for this information. Would it be ok to start the radiation with questions to still be answered?


----------

